# Most stupid reason for fight??!



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

I had only one fight in 9 years of martial art (I won , and yes I HAD to fight, I was cornerd)... It was over a PENCIL SHARPNER...

 ANy one have something more stupid?!


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Not me, but one of my friends died fighting over a parking space, talk about silly, my friend took out a bat and somehow the other guy got hold of it and hit him in the head. (By the way, this friend wasn't a practitioner)


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 8, 2004)

Sporting events. The many fights and riots because of sports are pretty stupid...

Paul


----------



## auxprix (Dec 9, 2004)

Somebody at a bar (where else?) recently TRIED to get into a fight with me over whether or not I lied about owning an aquarium when I was younger.

I'm not kidding, and I wasn't lying. I had a ciclid tank when I was in highschool.

I challenge anyone to beat that one!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2004)

At a bar, (during my drinking days) a BIG guy bumped into me and spilled my drink, a fresh mug o beer. Told him (_somewhat_ nicely) to watch it.  He called me the worst thing anyone could call me... an SOB. I'll testify right here and now that my momma was *NEVER* a B-itch.  So I decked him, kinda forgot I had the mug in my hand at the time, but that's besides the point, and it helped knock him down, hurting.  Bouncers were there to break it up before it got to where he would've killed me... he was a *B-I-G* guy and I was just drunk enough to be at that fine line between where I didn't realize what I was going to get myself into and just didn't care. 
In retrospect (now) pretty stupid.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 9, 2004)

Told a guy not to put any more wood on a campfire?


Back in the day having differnet colors in my hair?


#1 stupid theing to fight over...... A woman

Todd


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

Being booted off a web forum?
One of the rather 'unique' folks we booted a while back threatened to show up at my door and get physical over it.  (I think the pencil shavings have this beat though)


----------



## markulous (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually I think George Bush has the pencil sharpener one beat.  The whole war in Iraq is stupid fight.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

I pretty much agree with ya, but I think we're talking 1-on-1 here..not large scale.
(Though getting your *** kicked by a pretzel might count....)


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2004)

or a bike...for that matter

As far as I'm concerned any reason to fight is a pretty stupid one.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Dec 9, 2004)

When I was in 8th grade, around 13 years old, there was a kid who I was sort of friends with (we'd talk and play together with other kids once in a while, but weren't real chummy). I commented that both our houses were the same distance from the bus stop (they really were), he said that his was closer, I disagreed, so he knocked me down and put me in a choke hold.

I think that's the dumbest I can think of.

When I was a senior in high school, I got jumped by 5-6 jocks because I accidentally cut one of them off in traffic on the way to school in the morning.
I had a couple years of MA training by that time, so I managed to get out of it with only a minor injury (abrasion on my back from taking ukemi (breakfall roll) on pavement )

Fast-forward to college, I found myself in the middle of one of those strange bar fight phenomena where people uninvolved in the original conflict just start fighting with strangers. I always thought it funny when I would watch those western movies where one guy in the saloon is caught cheating at cards and all of a sudden the whole place is filled with people fighting eachother. This was just that sort of thing. I just happened to be in the vicinity. A fight broke out; some guy I was near that wasn't involved in the fight either got pushed or bumped or something - collided with me as I was trying to grab my drink off the bar and get some distance away - then turned around and started throwing punches at me. By this time, I've had several years of training, and the thought of someone trying to fight me was quite ammusing, so with a smile on my face, I angled myself away slightly, put my hand in his face and allowed him three or four more tries to hit me. He eventually got a discouraged look on his face, gave up and turned back around to see what was going on with the initial conflict. I finally made it over to my drink, grabbed it and walked away laughing.

There's been a few other stupid situations (mostly involving drunk frat boys - they're the most fun to play with  - which are in numerous supply here in a college town), but they all de-escalate quite rapidly when they realize that I'm not going to play by their rules. I actually submitted one big dude who tried to wrestle me down by slipping out of his holds, popping him a couple times lightly in the nose, then dropped down to execute my - now famous - big toe lock (he was wearing sandals). He gave up right away.

All-in-all, I agree, all fights are stupid, but the ones with untrained fighters are the most fun!


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 9, 2004)

one time during my high school years, i was taking a girl to a movie one night. i parked my truck on the curb, (left her in it), to go see what time the movie started. when i was walking back to my truck, (making silly faces at the girl), i noticed a cowboy boot about two inches from my face. needless to say, i took one in the teeth. as soon as that happened, several people in the area grabbed both of us. i looked at the guy and realized i had never seen him before. it wasn't until the cops showed up and we were in better lighting, that the guy realized i wasn't the person he thought i was. i never saw that guy again, and never found out why i was in that fight.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've seen alot of fights in the jail because someone left the TV room and someone else sat in "their" chair.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 9, 2004)

Some of these stories remind me of:

"Son, your ego's writing checks your body can't cash!"

Was that from Top Gun, or some other movie?


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 9, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Was that from Top Gun, or some other movie?


That was most certainly Top Gun.


----------



## peligro1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Definitely Top Gun


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey...what do you expect, getting into fights when you fly into the danger zone...


----------



## Shodan (Dec 9, 2004)

Well- I used to work in a psych. hospital and saw fights break out about almost anything........or nothing......with some, they were so off mentally, it didn't take anything at all, they'd fight with the air, anyone else in the vicinity, themselves or a chair!!   :idunno:


----------



## An Eternal Student (Dec 13, 2004)

This one always kinda amused me.Three friends of mine : Oz,Matt and Terri.
Matt and Terri have one of those stupid teenage rows.Oz stays neutral because he's friends with both.Matt gets annoyed with Oz for not taking his side.Matt makes up with Terri, they both turn on Oz, and smack him a bit.Oz is left wondering what the hell just happened.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 13, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Well- I used to work in a psych. hospital and saw fights break out about almost anything........or nothing......with some, they were so off mentally, it didn't take anything at all, they'd fight with the air, anyone else in the vicinity, themselves or a chair!! :idunno:


 Haha, I remember one time having to lock up a guy who was "drying out" in the hospital I worked at. Going through DT's can make you pretty crazy, and strong! He attacked me because I was one of the green guys who had been trying to steal his brain! I pretty much just did a nice lock and took him down until he calmed down. That was pretty stupid reason to fight though!

 7sm


----------



## Shu2jack (Dec 14, 2004)

Most stupid reasons to fight? I have a 2-way tie from personal expereince.

1.) I was in high school and half of us were playing full-court dodge ball. I was a 10th grader at the time (5' 2" tall at that) and threw the ball. Well, some stupid senior football player (about 6' 3") was walking through the court and walked into the path of my ball. So he comes up to me, shoves me, and asks if I want to die. Seriously, I threw like a wimp. It wasn't like it hurt. 

2.) I was at a place where I should not have been in the summer after I graudated from high school. (One of those life experiences that you learn from) A certain individual was very, very, drunk and later on in conversation amongst people it got out that I studied TKD. This drunk gentle man stood, said he studied kickboxing, that TKD sucked because it was only kicks, and that he was going to kick my *** to prove it. I talked him down from fighting, but later on he left to come back with a kitchen knife wanting to fight to prove to me that TKD is useless in self-defense. This is why I don't drink.


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2004)

History is full of fights, we teach all our children of the world, this is how we solve our problems. Our great leaders say we need to fight back,or fight for our rights. History is nice because it keeps repeating it self.

 We need to teach the future children of the world other ways to solve our problems. All kids look at their parents and learn from them of everyday life functions. So they learn to hate too...and each generations teachs the next one to hate, so it will continune forever!

 History is something man read about and say we need to learn from this...then someones does something they do not like and ...its a fight..?

   Is this a natural way for mankind to solve our problems....?  Fight or Flee?

   Christmas is here and fighting has begun..see you in the stores...Aloha


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 15, 2004)

I think nowadays you just have to look at someone the wrong way for them to want a piece of you!!!!


Mind you, I nearly got into a fight at the supermarket. "Trolley rage".......... go figure!!!!!


----------



## YouAgain (Dec 15, 2004)

I was walking around at school, a guy said he wanted my shoes, he hook punched me. I blocked it , cracked him in the nose and then kicked him in the nuts. He went to the ground and I ran.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 20, 2004)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> I've seen alot of fights in the jail because someone left the TV room and someone else sat in "their" chair.


I'll grant you that the overall hierarchy in jail is pretty stupid.  I have to ask, though, looked at from the perspective of the individual trying to survive in that environment, is it really stupid to fight someone over the chair.  It really becomes a very primitive kind of environment in jail, and much like a wolf pack, failing to defend your territory, even such temporary territory as a chair, might be construed as weakness.  That kind of weakness may lead to even greater aggression later. Not suggesting that's the case, just making an observation.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

Two women fighting over a parking space at the mall.  It was funny, but sad at the same time.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never been in a fight that started for a good reason.

Most started for no reason, or one the attacker made up in their mind.  Most recently, somebody hit me because I talked to his girlfriend - who was The Bartender!  So, I got hit for ordering a drink.  I didn't hit back.  No point to it.


----------



## ginshun (Feb 25, 2005)

One time in college a guy that I had never even seen before slapped the cigarette out of my mouth and punched me.  Apperntly he did think I should be smoking or something.  It happened at a party, and the people were not allowing smoking in there apartment, I suppose that might have made an ounce of sence, if not for the fact that we were *outside* at the time.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

I had seen a fight start when a guy had belched and another nearby (not so close) was expecting a "excuse me".


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

*had a good laugh reading some of these* Wow, never expected fights to break out for some previously mentioned reasons.

Thank goodness, I've never been in a fight.  But years ago, in school, a girl wanted to.  She was short, but a live-wire, and built.  Had a chip in her shoulder, always.  A top soccer player, I believe.
I forget why she wanted to fight me, exactly.  A rumor, something I said, how I looked at her once; most likely one of those.  All I recall was she was at my side, mouthing off, and punching into my left arm.  I just stared at her.  After 3 minutes of not responding, she just left.  That was one of those "OoooKAY.  Well that was interesting" moments.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

I believe, that the percentage and/or degree of physical confrontations are per the surroundng social environment. Therefore, some many never experience such.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Some football players with throwing pennies at one of my friends in a bar because it amused them. One hassled me when I objected. I double phoenix-eye fisted him. He stoped.

In case this sounds too impressive, this university was very far from a football powerhouse...no athletic scholarships, for example.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 17, 2005)

Lol... where to begin.

One fight in high school was because I threw my car keys at a friend, they bounced off the ground and landed in another guys truck.  He was mad that I might have scratched his truck.  This was settled with light pushing and posturing.  This was my early days of martial arts.

Had a couple short fights over girls in high school.

There was one in college where it came to fisticuffs over a pickup basketball game.  I called foul, the guy hit me in the forehead.  I lit up his nose.  We finished the game.  This was mid martial arts training.

Come to think of it, I got in a few fights playing pick-up ball in college.  Most were because of that competitive spirit and desire to win.

Got in a close one with the NCSU football team over a Sega game of College Football 95.  I had a friend that was a grand master at that game and was challenged at a kegger by one of the football team.  It escalated into a party event that included wagers on the outcome.  At halftime my friend was up 35-0 and the football team (we were also drinking their beer) was not pleased.  The guy kicked the Sega and broke it.  Then demanded the  money back because the game didn't finish.  My friend (a little feller) balked and the football player decided to use size and muscle.  Being partly intoxicated I stepped in.  That's when the offensive line decided to help.  I didn't have to tell my friends to get the hell out of the house, it was pretty much understood.  I just back out dodging and weaving the half-hearted punches.  I'm glad they didn't want to fight in earnest.  We kept the money.

lol...  theres more, but I need to do some work...

one quick one.  I watched a friend get in a fight because someone accused him of stealing the peep-hole out of their door in college.  It was actually me that took the peep-hole.  It was one of those college pranks.  Take the peep-hole, knock on the door, shoot through the peep-hole with a water gun when they came to the door.  Lol...  good times.


----------



## Laborn (Nov 17, 2005)

over a girl..stupid reason to fight....she'll prolly break up with you in a week anyway..so is it worth the bruises lol.


----------

